# Two-In-One Auxiliary Fence



## Crickett (May 7, 2014)

I recently bought a new cabinet saw and have been kicking around ideas for auxiliary fences that can multi-task for use with stacked dadoes, but also have a moderately high fence for cutting vertical raised panels. I'd also like to incorporate t-tracks for featherboards. Can anyone share thoughts or hopefully pictures of ones they've made? I could easily make two fences, but I like tools that can do multiple things (keep clutter down in my shop). I wan't to stay away from MDF as I need more rigidity when running vertical panels. Thanks in advance - Crickett.


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

Use Izzy's fence.


----------

